
Marvel Still Pissed at Fox, Using Inhumans to Kill the X-Men - aaronbrethorst
http://comicsalliance.com/marvel-fox-inhumans-x-men/
======
learc83
This whole thing is just conjecture and conspiracy theory. Conspiracy theory
that doesn't even really make sense.

Comics sales are minuscule compared to movies and merchandise. How does
killing off the X-Men in the comics help Marvel Studios or hurt Fox. It's not
going to affect the box office at all, so what's the point?

Also killing off mutants happens so often it's a trope. Their existence is
always threatened--that's kind of their thing. There's no evidence this story
arc is any different.

------
gleenn
It's kind of a shame that there are serious politics in Hollywood or wherever
that are dictating the storylines of comic books and movies. Kind of a downer
for a guy who's like X-men et al since I was a kid.

~~~
deciplex
X-men ought to be public domain by now and the politics and studio bickering
irrelevant (at least with regard to rights). Anyone ought be able to make a
movie about Wolverine and Cyclops by now.

~~~
mcintyre1994
I'm guessing that since Disney own Marvel we can expect perpetual copyright of
all the characters they want forever.

~~~
deciplex
Agree that the zeitgeist of copyright is definitely that it should be infinite
in duration, regardless of whatever apologists want to tell you. That said,
I'm a bit more optimistic, simply based on a gut feeling that you can only
enforce such a policy, which runs directly contrary to basic human nature and
how our species implements culture, for so long. People already complain that
the stuff coming out of Hollywood is derivative rehashed crap - once enough of
us make the connection between that and copyright law, copyright law will be
reformed and not even Disney will be able to do anything about it.

~~~
techdragon
Corporate desires not the real zeitgeist. The real zeitgeist is represented
better by the millions of people who think it's stupid they can't watch game
of thrones the day it airs in America.

Our Convenience Culture views copyright as an unnecessary impediment to
satisfying market demand. Look at how Netflix sponsored content creation to
bypass the traditional copyright barriers.

